# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Cyclocross 2016–2017

## rhubarb

Kohtahan se kausikin jo alkaa, joten aika tankata uusia sääntöjä (mm. kuski->varikko-radioyhteys!)

http://www.cxhairs.com/2016/06/14/uc...d-regulations/

----------


## OJ

Nonni...huomenna, tai tänään, se sitten alkaa. Tai siis onhan se jo alkanut, mutta huomenna se alkaa. Eli Trek CXC.  Ei pitäisi olla ihan tyypillinen pohjois-Amerikkalainen CX-keli kun vettä on heittänyt päivän pari. Jokunen Euro-kuski on mukana jo Wisconsinissa ja siitä matka jatkuu Vegasiin ja edelleen Iowaan. 

Mutta kalenteri näyttää seuraavalta...UCI-kisojen osalta...

http://www.cxmagazine.com/2016-2017-...-championships

----------


## rhubarb

Tulee ehkä kai striimattuna täältä: http://trekbikes.com/us/en_US/trek_c...#comp_00002BEA oletettavasti jokusen tunnin päästä.

----------


## OJ

Jenkkien striimit ovat olleet perinteisesti aikamoista kuraa, mutta toivottavasti Trek on hoitanut ton puolen ammattimaiseen kuntoon. Naisten kisa taitaa alkaa klo 20:00 Suomen aikaa.

----------


## rhubarb

No nythän sieltä tulee.

----------


## OJ

Striimi on melkolailla sitä samaa ja rata ei ainakaan näytä märältä. Ei tosta oikein ota pirukaan tolkkua mitä siellä tapahtuu.

----------


## OJ

No Huh Huh! Nyt oli aika kova vääntö ja ohjaajakin vähemmän pihalla. Wanha mies NÖYRYYTTI super teamia. Toivottavasti on jalkaa jatkaa samalla linjalla koko kausi.

----------


## a-o

Täällä Pohjolassa yhteys ja kuva oli noin OK ja kisakin oli jännä :Hymy: 

Lähetetty minun H60-L04 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## rhubarb

Wout näemmä jo ihan hyvässä ajokunnossa.

----------


## puppy

UCIn Youtubessa tulee  ainakin Crossvegas livenä ja toinenkin osakilpailu jossain muualla sunnuntaina....

----------


## OJ

T-2 siihen kun "karavaani" suuntaa kohti Iowa Citya. Ohjelmassa kolme paivaa crossia eri tavoilla (kisaamalla, kannustamalla ja varikolla) ja ehka joutuu myos olutta maistelemaan kun saaennuste povaa +30 asteen helletta.

----------


## J T K

Tuolta juttua amerikan kisoihin liittyen, belgien esittämästä kritiikistä sinne menosta, toisaalta myös siitä että lajia pitäisi saada levitettyä eurooppaan.
http://www.veldritkrant.be/scherpe-b...e-wereldbekers

g-kääntäjällä:
Why is there suddenly so much headwind for the US World Cups?

Strange changes in the already small cyclocross scene. Ten years ago, pleaded for internationalization. Now there are two World Cup races in the United States, the criticism swells. "Take care of a resurgence in Europe", says. Rightly or not?

Wondering how many times UCI manager Peter Van den Abeele of the new cyclo-cross coordinator Christelle Reille have been in their coffee chokes recent weeks. Still, at least three times, we suspect. A first time when Mathieu van der Poel at the team presentation of Beobank-Corendon proclaimed the following.

"I American Cup races wrong? I do not know if I would anyway have traveled to Las Vegas," Van der Poel surprise. "That crosses in America, what brings it on? Let us first make the international cyclocross in Europe. I see the value in it not because there is no support from the UCI for the teams."

"No commercial return"

"You have to pay everything yourself as a team, it costs us lots of money and why? There used to be more crosses outside the Netherlands and Belgium. Cyclo flourished in Switzerland, Czech Republic and Germany." Perhaps they are there again invest more in countries such as France, Germany, Czech Republic, and so on. "

Last week, after his third place in Geraardsbergen, followed Klaas Vantornout. "When I leaving for America? No, I'm 34. I do not anymore." Vantornout won Sunday in the Swiss town of Baden. "Wonderful cross, by the way. If the UCI no better support those countries? Those organizers do their best. Maybe there but a World Cup in the future."

And yet it seems not enough. Today The News also jumps on the bandwagon. With voices include Jurgen Mettepenningen. "My sponsors have no interests in the US And the races are broadcast in an hour that nobody sits in front of his TV. In addition, the UCI reimburse any of the costs."

Mettepenningen was also the calculation. For its three riders and as many attendants he counts down to his own words 25,000 euros. "I get financial nor commercial something in its place."

We understand the argument ... Mostly. Because the same people were a few years ago, not all in the queue looking for internationalization? Is not it? Now (it may be said: thanks to Peter Van den Abeele and Telenet) we are going in the right direction, is the criticism from all sides.

"Beware," Mettepenningen want some correction. "Sporty this is not bad and it's even better is that there are now two races in the States, but I still wonder why we did not start in Europe As Vantornout it says... Switzerland is a traditional cross-country Should we. not back out there? "

Geert Vanhoof, team manager Wout van Aert and co at Crelan-Vastgoedservice, shares that view. "Moreover", he says. "We hardly get in Wallonia. Of course I'm for globalization. But it should be done systematically. Start from Belgium instead of Flanders. And make the sport popular in the Netherlands and then expand that further."

Trek and SRAM

As also qualifies Vanhoof. "With Sram we do not have an American equipment supplier. That has Telenet-Fidea with Trek. That makes it still interesting. And moreover, I would certainly not break the work of Van den Abeele. Only I think we no steps may skip it. "

And what about the American riders field, we wonder. Jeremy Powers' of this world have to a few times a year to make the trip to Europe to compete here with the mend. The American champion does not fly free as should settle several times a year with the jetlag.
And where the European charts also do not talk about is the prize that finding related to the World Cup. Who is 10th in Las Vegas, 10th in Iowa and also once 10th final of the season-ending World Cup, perches in total or 8,400 euros. And there will not a bad starting position to take over.

Nys and Van Aert before

Sven Nys is. We know for a few years. With Trek Nys course, other interests than Mettepenningen, whose riders with Ridley riding a Belgian bicycle. Also world champion Van Aert shows no opponent, although he indicated that he is reigning world champion finds his duty to contribute his part to the internationalization. "Purely sporting I think it added value. Moreover, I find an atmosphere that is sublime here year after year.

Conclusion of the story: there is still a lot of work to do. Both the UCI, as the -Vlaamse- teams. The UCI also the European cyclocross outside the Benelux region to stimulate again the teams to join them in time in the evolution of the sport. We remember well that riders and teams could not wait a few years ago to make Olympic cyclocross. That seems increasingly utopian anyway. But if we remain under the Flemish church, it never succeed anyway ...

----------


## OJ

Niin, jarjestaako kisoja UCI:n rahoituksella siella missa ei valttamatta ole kiinnostusta (viela) vai viedako kisat sinne missa kiinnostusta loytyy ilman UCI:n rahoitusta. Eurooppalainen CX-konsepti, missa 100 ajokoiraa kiertaa rataa jossain sivukylan farmarin kesantopellolla ja tavikset katsoo lehtereilta ei valttamatta ruoki kasvua crossin sydanalueiden ulkopuolella.

----------


## OJ

Jos kiinnostaa, niin yritän twiitata olutturistin perspektiivistä kisadataa osoitteessa @H_Olli 

Oma amatöörikisa loppui hyvän alun jälkeen kun vaihtaja päätti nussuttaa pinnoja ja mennessään repi 1/3 takahaarukan kuidusta mennessään. Mutakeli on aika käsittämätön. Tai suomeksi, ihan uittumainen. Huomiseksi kyllä kuivuu, mutta rata on ihan saatanallinen.

----------


## OJ

Iowa WC T-miinus 30 min. Lämpöä +32, aurinko paistaa zeniitistä suoraan seipäänreikään ja ilmaa voi leikata veitsellä. Rata on saatanallinen ja muta raskasta.

----------


## rhubarb

Ja UCIchannelilla on vihdoin selostuskin. Vilkuta OJ kameraan.

----------


## OJ

Olin mustan kukko-lipun kanssa siinä alamäessä. On ne vaan niin törkeän nopeita. 

Kun itse pääsi ajamaan tänään samat paikat, niin sai lisää perspektiiviä noiden vauhdista. Harmi vaan, että oma pyörä tuhoutui perjantaina kun vaihtaja pyörähti kiekon mukana ja nappasi takahaarukan melkein poikki mennessään.

----------


## OJ

Lisataan nyt viela. Sunnuntain C1 kisassa Rob Peeters ajoi koko kierroksen jalkautumatta kertaakaan, eli myos se maalisuoran jalkeinen lehmipolku ja se maki, minka kaikki muut juoksivat ylos, meni jalkautumatta. Ei oikein kay jarkeen, miten sen juoksumaen paasi ajamalla ylos koska siihen oli aikaisempien kisojen aikana tallautunut "portaat" eika ainakaan mun mielesta ollut millaan tavalla tasaista ajolinjaa missaan.

EDIT: Joo-o. Aika hiljaista tässä CX ketjussa.

----------


## TomTom

Tässä vähän tiivistettyä kalenteria tälle kaudelle. Viime kaudella löytyi ainakin suurimpaan osaan ihan toimivia striimejä.

superprestige

02.10  GIETEN
16.10  ZONHOVEN
06.11  RUDDERVOORDE
13.11  GAVERE
03.12  FRANCORCHAMPS
23.12  DIEGEM
05.02  HOOGSTRATEN
11.02  MIDDELKERKE

B-post

09.10  GP Mario De Clercq Ronse
01.11  Koppenbergcross Oudenaarde
27.11  KwadrO Flandriencross Hamme
10.12  Cyclocross Essen
17.12  Soudal Scheldecross
29.12  Azencross Loenhout
01.01  KwadrO GP Sven Nys Baal
04.02  Krawatencross Lille

Soudal classics

01.10 SOUDAL Grote Prijs Neerpelt
05.11 SOUDAL Waaslandcross Sint-Niklaas
11.11 SOUDAL Jaarmarktcross Niel
19.11 SOUDAL Grote Prijs Hasselt
18.12 UCI Worldcup Namur Namen
18.02 SOUDAL Cyclocross Leuven
22.02 SOUDAL Cyclocross Masters Waregem

World Cup

21.09  CrossVegas    USA    
24.09  Jingle Cross Iowa City    USA    
23.10  Valkenburg Province Limburg    NED    
20.11  Koksijde    BEL    
26.11  Zeven    GER    
18.12  Namur    BEL    
26.12  Heusden-Zolder    BEL
15.01  Fiuggi Regione Lazio    ITA    
22.01  Hoogerheide Province Noord-Brabant    NED

----------


## villeville

> EDIT: Joo-o. Aika hiljaista tässä CX ketjussa.



Vähän on tylsästi kausi alkanut: Wout van Aert dominoi kisoja vaikka varvas lähestulkoon katkipoikki ja muutenkin tuloslista täynnä pelkkiä belgialaisia. Yllättävintä on ehkä ollut levyjarruejn määrä.

----------


## OJ

Ei niin epätavallista, että joku dominoi ja top-10 on belgialaista täynnä. Saa nähdä mitä käy kun VDP palaa kisaamaan.

----------


## J T K

Eilinen Neerpeltin SOUDAL classic oli vauhdikas kihaus. Hyvä ajo mm. Jens Adamsilta kakkospallille. Tänään sitten avataan Superprestige - sarja  Gietenissä.

----------


## J T K

Huh huh, olipahan ilotulitusta van Aertilta ja MvdP:lta o/ Sprinttijuoksuksi meni ratkaisu ja Woutin ketinki hyppäsi mäjen päällä. Harmi että ratkesi siihen. Sweeck kolmas.

----------


## OJ

Olen katsonu crosshairs videopätkän varmaan kymmenen kertaa.

----------


## J T K

http://www.nieuwsblad.be/cnt/dmf20161005_02503925

Bpost Bank Trofeen seuraajaksi DVV Insurance Trophy

 (kääntäjällä):
At the headquarters of the main sponsor yesterday proposed the DVV Insurance Trophy, the successor to the Bpost Bank Trophy in cyclocross.

The regularity criterion underwent some minor changes compared to last year. BK-organizer Lille is once again in the list at the expense of Sint-Niklaas. The ranking is still made on the basis of real time differences, but from this year on arrival no bonuses to earn more. The prize remains more or less the same, but from this year the DVV Team Classification is established, a separate prize for the strongest collective. The planned five thousand euros will be donated to charity at the request of the organization. World Wout van Aert the slain dyed candidate to succeed himself for the final victory.

The DVV Insurance Trophy next Sunday will start with the first race in Ronse.

Calendar: 9/10: Ronse; 1/11: Oudenaarde (Koppenberg); 27/11: Hamme; 10/12: Essen; 17/12: Antwerp; 29/12: Loenhout; 1/1: Bale; 4/2: Lille


Ja täältä lisää aiheesta:
http://www.sport.be/nl/wielrennen/ve...icle_ID=781410

http://www.sport.be/nl/wielrennen/ve...icle_ID=781555

----------


## Mika A

> Tässä vähän tiivistettyä kalenteria tälle kaudelle. Viime kaudella löytyi ainakin suurimpaan osaan ihan toimivia striimejä.
> 
> superprestige
> 
> 02.10  GIETEN
> 16.10  ZONHOVEN
> 06.11  RUDDERVOORDE
> 13.11  GAVERE
> 03.12  FRANCORCHAMPS
> ...



Lisäksi näyttää olevan vielä yksi kilpailusarja: Brico Cross

Kuusi kisaa, kaksi ensimmäistä jo ajettu
11.09. Geraardsbergen
08.10. Meulebeke
15.10. Kruibeke
30.12. Bredene
01.02. Maldegem
12.02. Hulst

----------


## rhubarb

Hieno kausi tulossa, Michael Vanthourenhout vei tänään Bricon osakilpailun Van Aertilta, ja muutama muukin on väläytellyt hyviä suorituksia.

----------


## Mach-0

Piraat triple hoppia lasissa ja utubesta rossivideoita. luvin it! World Cuppia tiedossa sunnuntaina. Huikea kausi tiedossa, jos kärkikaksikon kamppailu jatkuu yhtä jännittävänä.

----------


## J T K

Manageri-Nys on ilmeisesti pöllyttänyt Lionsien systeemiä ihan huolella ja antoi Zondhovenin jälkeen julkisia lausuntoja, ettei nykytaso riitä. Ihan tietysti perustellustikin, koska tosihan se on. Mutta ei se nyt lytännytkään omiaan, totesi vain että esim. Meeusenin vahvuudet ovat eri radoilla ja miehen pitäisi laskea omiakin odotuksiaan saati suuren yleisön. Kovasti odottaa LvdH:n siirtymistä 1.1.2017 rosteriin. Yleensähän manageriosasto ei ole kait näin voimakkaasti tuonut hommaa esille, enemminkin se valmennusosasto on ollut esillä. Mutta Nysin kohdalla mielenkiintoa riittää ja tilanne on varmasti eri. 

Sweeck on siinä nuorten kärkikuskien rintamassa tai hivenen sen takana. Pari naksua vaatisi vielä ykkösriviin ja voi olla, ettei tule irtoamaan ihan äkkiä. Saas nähdä nouseeko enää esim. Pauwels tappelemaan podiumeista näissä isoimmissa sarjakisoissa. Jos kyntää vielä tämän loppuvuoden niin voi olla hiljaista. Tai sitten pitää entistä enemmän katella target-kisoja, joihin tähtää. Tämä nuoriso kun riehuu kuitenkin laajalla rintamalla. Iso-Klasu voi olla toisaalta hivenen rauhallisemmin kaksinkertaisena Belgian mestarina vaikkei enää kärkivauhtiin ikinä pääsisikään. Mutta kyllä tässä kokonaisuudessa on nyt iso muutos tapahtunut, kun nuoriso-osasto alkoi hallitsemaan. Kuilu muihin on todella iso. Ennen sentään Nys antoi vähän siimaa.

----------


## rhubarb

Etelänaapurista kisataltiointi tältä päivältä:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Mitä nyt olen kisoja katsellut, niin analyysi on kivaa, kun pakka on sekoitettu. Wout vetää isolla moottorilla kärjessä (tänäänkin veti), mutta loppukirissä ja terävillä radoilla kauden komeetta Michael Vant... ja etenkin Mathieu vdP pysyvät kannassa tai vetävät ohi. Kun mutakrossit alkavat, veikkaan että Woutin ylivoima kasvaa, ellei väsähdä kovaan alkukauteen ja ellei muta muutu myös tekniseksi. Silloin Mathieu vdP rankaisee, kun on tuoreempi ja teknisesti jumala.

Vanhat miekkoset pitkä-Klaas (juoksu), jäämies-Meeusen (tekniikka kylmässä) ja Pauwels (nopea rata, tasainen vauhti ja loppukiri) saattavat päästä podiumille omilla vahvuuksillaan, mutteivät enää kovin usein.

Laurens Sweeck tulee pärjäämään hiekalla ja voimaradoilla, on meinaan parrujalat ja kissan tasapaino.

Lars vdH on selvästi keskenkuntoinen mutta nousussa. Veikkaan että huomenna Valkenburgissa podiumille.

Krossihan on aina ollut terävää kiihdyttelyä, mutta kyllä nämä uudet jannut ovat vetäneet sen aivan uudelle tasolle. Lars vdH:sta se alkoi, mutta Michael Vant... on malliesimerkki. Hanaa 100 % joka kurvista, joka mäessä. Saas nähdä kuinka iso moottori pärjää näille kierroskoneille. Tyyleissä on eroja.

----------


## J T K

Taitaa olla kyse Michael Vanthourenhoutista..? Mutta juu, juurikin noin.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Joo menee aina noi serkukset/veljekset/kaimat sekasin.

----------


## OJ

Jos on juoksusta puhe, niin tämä video tiivistää mun mielestä varsin hyvin ketkä niitä kovia juoksijoita(kin) ovat www.instagram.com/p/BLJ9on3DM8y

Vaikka Valkenburgin rataa oli helpotettu, niin edelleen oli ilmeisesti melko brutaali. Kolme ekaa WC kisaa ovat vaatineet enemmän jalka kuin tekniikkaa, mutta saa nähdä mitä tuleman pitää. Namur tietty vuoristorata, mutta myös melko niljakas. Ehkä tänä vuonna tulee vaihteeksi lunta...

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Näkihän sen tänään taas Valkenburgin rappusissa, että Wout ja vdP kipittävät rappusia saakelin lujaa. Etenkin vdP:n askel on tiheä ja kevyt.

Eihän se Valkenburgin rata vaikea ollut, mutta lievästi kosteat mutkat ja offcamberit vaativat uhrinsa.

Lars vdH vaikuttaisi olevan melko pysyvästi pimennossa. Lähtee alut vanhaan malliin mutta sitten huomaa olevansa punaisella ja kaatuu tai putoaa.

Toon Aerts saattaa tällä kaudella vielä (uudestaan) yllättää, kun päästään isojen miesten wattikrosseihin.

----------


## OJ

Kylla se Lars sielta viela tulee eika mun mielesta 7. 4. 6. 10. sijoitukset valttamatta ole pimennossa oloa. 

Kevin Pauwels ja Van der Haar nousevat karkitaisteluihin, toivottavasti. Tosin vaikka eivat nousisikaan, niin alkukausi lupaa hyvia kaksintaisteluita.

----------


## J T K

Nuorten kova vauhti takaa myös sen, että jokaiselle sattuu ja tapahtuu - joko teknisiä tai ajovirheitä. LvdH oli selvästi ensimmäistä kertaa kovat piipussa ja latasi alkuun kovaa. Virhe ja kärkikisa oli siinä. Tuli kuitenkin tasaisesti, mikä kielii siitä, että kohta ollaan kärkikahinoissa. Pauwels oli ekan kerran edes samalla karttalehdellä, samoin Meeusen. Eli se 3-5 sijat on tiivistymässä. Ja kun se tiivistyy, alkaa löytyä mahiksia 1-2 sijoillekin. Hyvä tästä tulee.

----------


## rhubarb

Trek tarjoaa USA:an striimiä joistain kisoista: http://www.cxmagazine.com/live-strea...rek-koppenberg

VPN:n tarvitsee mutta voi olla parempaa kuin piraattistriimit.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

EM-kisojen arvo on nousussa. Tuolla livenä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI72I7nU_84

Rata on kuiva ja nopea ja helppo, joten miesten kisassa porukka pysynee kasassa pitkään ja taktiikalla jotain merkitystä. Voi tulla yllätysmestari miehissä.

Naisissakin peloton kasassa vielä eka kierroksen jälkeen.

----------


## OJ

Ei ihan tyypillistä crossia. Saa nähdä auttaako nopea rata jotain mustaa hevosta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-...s-news-shorts/

Trek striimaa krosseja ilmaiseksi ja paljon, lista jutun lopussa. Huomenna alkaa Koppenbergistä.

----------


## EsaJ

> EM-kisojen arvo on nousussa. Tuolla livenä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI72I7nU_84
> 
> Rata on kuiva ja nopea ja helppo, joten miesten kisassa porukka pysynee kasassa pitkään ja taktiikalla jotain merkitystä. Voi tulla yllätysmestari miehissä.
> 
> Naisissakin peloton kasassa vielä eka kierroksen jälkeen.




ikävän pätkivää nauhoitetta....

----------


## OJ

Wout antaa remmia aika kiukulla ja rata nayttaa aika pirulliselta vuoristoradalta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Armottomasti mitattiin watteja tänään ja pieniä yllätyksiä paljastui, kun vanhan liiton kisamoottorit hyrräsivät paremmin kuin uudet kierroskoneet. Pauwels on yhä ja aina vaan kova, ja takoo tasaista tulosta. Pitkä-Klaas selvisi myös hyvin. van der Haar on paitsi mäkiorava myös kunnossa, takareisivamma historiaa.

Michael Vant... melko yössä. Mathieu vdP aivan yössä, varmaan huono päivä, mutta paljastui myös että ajaa aivan muilla avuilla kuin wateilla.

Toon Aerts on iso miehenkössikkä vuoristoradalle, mutta kantoi EM-paitaa hyvin. Jos nousukunto jatkuu niin voidaan odotella podiumeja.

En muuten yhtään tykännyt uudesta radasta, joka oli tylsempi kuin entiset: pelkkää mäkeä. Toki kuiva keli vaikutti.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

St. Niklaasissa tänään DVV-palkintoa, ja kauden eka kunnon hiekkakrossi. Naisten kisassa Sanne Cant vetäisi ekalla hiekkalaatikolla 50 m eroa. Verschueren saattaa tulla hiekkakirppuna perässä, vaikka on muuten teknisesti köpö.

----------


## OJ

Onko tuolla ollut aina noin paljon hiekkaa?

Ja hiljaista on kuin kirkossa...

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Ei muistaakseni, rataa on uusittu ja hiekkalaatikoita pidennetty mutta loivennettu. Aika harmillisesti naiset joutuu juoksemaan pitkästi. Miesten wateilla tulee näyttävää.

----------


## EsaJ

> Ei muistaakseni, rataa on uusittu ja hiekkalaatikoita pidennetty mutta loivennettu. Aika harmillisesti naiset joutuu juoksemaan pitkästi. Miesten wateilla tulee näyttävää.



Veldrijden Waaslandcross kisastako puhutaan??? Jos ei niin mistä ja mistä näki / näkee??

sebn.sc kanavalta ite kattelen daamien kisaa just tuolta

----------


## rhubarb

Trekin striimi on aika hyvälaatuinen. Freedome ftw. Naisten kisa oli tosiaan vähän höntsää, saa nähdä miten androjaloilla lähtee.

----------


## rhubarb

Hoodeenä näkyi Sweeckin rissan piikit. Eihän tää tunnu enää edes krossin katsomiselta.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Meeusen voitti hyvällä yhdistelmällä avauskierrosta, tasapainoa ja voimaa. Radasta taisi olla polemiikkia.

Peeters on aina pärjännyt voima- ja hiekkaradoilla, ja Aarts on nostanut tasoaan EM-voiton jälkeen.

Huomenna kaikki kovat mukana.

----------


## rhubarb

Kyllä tuossa aika hyvin näkyi hiekan vedenjakajuus… Meeusen kyllästyi Aertsin kävelyyn heti ekalla kierroksella ja lähti ohi, Peetersillä meni vielä kiekka tai pari ennen kuin tajusi etteivät ne muut pääse sitä ajamalla konsistentisti ja veti ohi.

----------


## OJ

On se ihme touhua kun ei prohvien fillarit jaksa toimia. Ei voi edes laittaa kaikkea Shimanskin piikkiin.

----------


## EsaJ

> On se ihme touhua kun ei prohvien fillarit jaksa toimia. Ei voi edes laittaa kaikkea Shimanskin piikkiin.



Mä oisin Wouttina ottanut suosiolla jo 1x11 setupin. Watteja riittää kaverilla, mihin tarvii 2x ? Tosin sponssi voi olla eri mieltä  :Vink: . Woutti ei ollunna tänään tikissä ja toi vetokalusto ongelma musta söi lopunkin taistelutahdon. Eilen sama Sweeckillä. Vain voinko syyttää sähkövaihteita, voinko.........

Tomppa keskeytti, miksiköhän? 

Tuleeko Lars VdHstä enää kärkimies. Miun suosikki, syystä mitä en itsekään tiiä....

----------


## OJ

Oliko Woutilla sähkövaihteet? Jotkut kuskit ovat sitä mieltä, että sähkävaihteet eivät ole hyvä juttu koska sähkövaihteilla ei ole näppituntumaa siltä varalta että jokin kanittaa vastaan. 

2x voimansiirron eduiksihan lasketaan, että voi vauhdissa kätevästi nostaa ketjun takaisin rattaalle. Harvoin vain näkee tästä esimerkkejä.

----------


## Mach-0

Oliko turha pyöränvaihto Woutilta kans? Ellei sit ollut jotain ongelmia jo silloin? Kyllä MvP näytti paljon rapsakammalta, vaikka ois WvA:in ketjut rattailla pysyneetkiin, ni tuskin ois loppusuoralta ygösenä maaliin selvinnyt. Kyllä tässä maalikolle on vain kaksi kuskia joita seurata. Muiden tarkkailu vaatii syvempää paneutumista, eikä niiden heppujen edesottamuksia lähetyksissä juurikaan noteerata.

----------


## EsaJ

> Oliko Woutilla sähkövaihteet? Jotkut kuskit ovat sitä mieltä, että sähkävaihteet eivät ole hyvä juttu koska sähkövaihteilla ei ole näppituntumaa siltä varalta että jokin kanittaa vastaan. 
> 
> 2x voimansiirron eduiksihan lasketaan, että voi vauhdissa kätevästi nostaa ketjun takaisin rattaalle. Harvoin vain näkee tästä esimerkkejä.



Kyllä noi eFapeilta näyttäs, ei muuten tommosta mötikkää pystyputkessa....

https://youtu.be/VRSkCwpGWHE?t=48m09s

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Soudal Cyclassics -sarjaa tänään, Jaarmarktcross. Naisten kisan perusteella kisan alkupuoli lähinnä kynnöspeltoa 30 astetta offcamberina, siinä tuubin sivunappula punnitaan. Loppupuolella hiekkalaatikkoleikkejä ja iso labyrintti.

Tom Meeusen voi olla aika kova taas.

----------


## Erkko

Tänään taitaa olla taas Superprestige. Viime aikoina on ollut vaikeaa löytää toimivia streameja näiden katsomiseen. Olisiko kellään hyvää linkkiä/ohjetta miten saisi Superpresiget näkymään iPadillä tai tietokoneella?

----------


## rhubarb

cyclingfans

…

Onpas keli, näkee jo siitä että Pauwels on kärkikahinoissa. Van Aert ei edelleenkään osaa käyttää vaihteita.

----------


## TomTom

http://www.sebn.sc/sebn-1.php

Tuolla on hyvä striimi.

----------


## TomTom

Meeusen tais taas kerran ajaa jalat itseltään alta, kun yritti pysyä nuorten perässä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Niin Tomilla on tapana. Viime vuonna vielä ajattelin, että vdP on vähän tuulilla käypä, mutta tänä vuonna ajattelin toisin. Superprestigesta tulossa hänelle aika komea näytös. Kun on kovin kisa ja eniten rahaa jaosssa niin vdP pärjää. van Aert on tainnut ajaa liikaa kyläkisoja, tai liian lujaa. Samoin muut - kausi on pitkä.

Muutamalle kuskille tämä on kolmas startti kolmeen päivään...

----------


## kuovipolku

Tungen väärään väliin, mutta Ruotsissa ajettiin eilen CX Nationals eli cyclocrossin mestaruuskisat. Kisapaikka Eksjö on suunnilleen Vätternin eteläpään korkeudella mutta sielläkin oli suhteellisen talviset olosuhteet. Naisten kisassa parhaiten menestyivät Rion olympiamitalistit: kulta-Jenny Rissveds oli ylivoimainen ja vei mestaruuden yli minuutin erolla toiseksi tulleeseen hopea-Emma Johanssoniin. Maastopyöräilyn nuorten maailmanmestari Ida Jansson hävisi pronssin kahdella sekunnilla maantiepyöräilijä Ida Erngrenille.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMtyTnWDTon/
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CxDnVUZXcAA61ym.jpg
https://www.instagram.com/explore/ta...%A4ngscrossen/

----------


## Mach-0

Koksijden kisat näemmä peruttu kovan tuulen takia. Mitäs nyt kun kaljatkin oli ostettu?

http://www.cxmagazine.com/2016-koksijde-uci-cyclocross-world-cup-cancelled-due-wind

----------


## OJ

Koksijde peruttu, mutta tekee mieli leikkiä hiekassa...Menee kuin raiteilla.

https://www.facebook.com/woutvaert/v...1233618941982/

----------


## EsaJ

> Koksijde peruttu, mutta tekee mieli leikkiä hiekassa...Menee kuin raiteilla.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/woutvaert/v...1233618941982/



Harmi homma oli. Tosin voihan sitä viime vuoden kisaa kattoo uusintana, kovaa settiä sekin, kuten Woutin kahdeksikko hiekalla. On jerkkua koneessa ja balanssia

----------


## OJ

Odotin hyvää taistelua, koska rata näytti sopivan Van Aertille paremmin, mutta VdP-show tästä tuli. Meeusen ja Pauwels parantavat tahtiaan ja toivottavasti jatkuu kohti joulun pyhiä ja MM-kisoja.

----------


## rhubarb

On toi MVDP ihan käsittämätön ukko. Wout kiihdyttelee muilta karkuun ja Mathieu tulee heittämällä ohi.

Sinänsä Woutilta ihan hyvä taktiikka pistää kaikki peliin heti alussa. VDP on selkeästi dieselimpi ja vain kiihdyttää loppua kohden; jos Wout saa eroa ja takana tulee jotain pientä kasaa tai häiriötä, on edes jonkinlainen mahdollisuus voittoon.


Edit: UCIchannelilta tuubista voi katsella.

----------


## rhubarb

Haluaisin nähdä miten nykykuntoinen Stybar pärjäisi VDP:tä (ja Woutia) vastaan jollain semi-helpolla radalla.

----------


## kukavaa

Ei tullu Svennikselle sinkulakrossinmaailmanmestaruus tatskaa. Ajokohan tahalteen vaan kakkoseks?
http://http://www.cyclingnews.com/ne...ships-gallery/

----------


## Mach-0

Onko jotain jemmaa, josta löytäisi nauhoitukset skaboista heti aktin jälkeen? Kreunen ja cyclocrossable toki hyviä, mutta uppaavat milloin sattuu, joka heille tietty sallittakoon.

----------


## CamoN

Minkä tyyppisiä skaboja pitäisi nähdä? MM-sarjan kisat näkee jälkikäteen sieltä mistä ne tulee suoranakin, eli UCI:n YouTube-kanavalta.

----------


## Mach-0

Noita Belgian omia sarjoja. Nythän tuo Druivencrossikin uppauttiin ihan hetkessä, hötkyilin.

----------


## OJ

No nyt oli revittelyä, mutta erot jäivät aika pieniksi. Pauwels näyttää myös kuntoutuneen kersteperiodille. Saa nähdä miten menee huomenna kun radan pitäisi sopia vähän paremmin van Aertille ja Pauwelsille.

----------


## OJ

Näyttäisi taas ihan mielenkiintoiselta kisalta tai Wout-showkta. Tosin Meeusen ajaa hyvin.

----------


## OJ

Näytti siltä, että VdP oli valmista kamaa, mutta van Aertilla oli kuitenkin jalat jääneet matkan varrelle kun otti kolme penalttia.

----------


## rhubarb

Helvetin hienoja kisoja 4 kappaletta tänä viikonloppuna.

----------


## EsaJ

> Helvetin hienoja kisoja 4 kappaletta tänä viikonloppuna.



Kyllä. Tää oli hyvä viikonloppu. Hietsun SM rataakin kun pääs kutitteleen, niin avot...

----------


## J T K

Se olis sitten mestaruuskisojen päivä. 

Belgian ja Hollannin kekkerit löytynee tuolta: https://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/#
Jenkkien kisoja iltasella (eikös se ole +7h meille nuo lähtöajat) täältä: http://www.cxmagazine.com/live-video...ps-hartford-ct

----------


## OJ

Jenkkien kisoja voi seurata Youtubesta. Junnumiesten kisa meneillään, mutta eivät ilmeisesti kaikki kamerat eivät ole vielä tulilla. Saattaa tulla yllätyksiä päivän mittaan.

----------


## J T K

Hieno kisa menossa, lumikeli teki hommasta mielenkiintoista

----------


## OJ

Oli aikamoiset kahinat ja meinasi mennä elitenkin kisa teknisen vian piikkiin, muttei kuitenkaan mennyt. Vanha parta Jonathan Page myös ajoi aika hyvin vaikkei palkintopallille asti riittänyt vauhti. 

Cyclocross on hienoa touhua.

----------


## J T K

Kehäketut ovat yleensä kärkipäässä noissa olosuhteissa. Driscoll tuli kyllä taas lopun hyvin ja ei tosiaan ollut paljosta kiinni, ettei Hyden voitto olisi lipsahtanut tuoreelle isäpapalle. Kaikkiaan varsin hyvä kihaus ja kärkipäässä tapahtui. Comptonin suvereenius naisissa oli jopa vähän hämmentävän reipasta.

Belgian mestaruuskisat olivat jopa tylsät. Woutti karkuun ja sitten kateltiin kalenterilla eroja. En tykännyt oikein siitä radasta.

----------


## OJ

Jätän tämän tähän. Saa nähdä missä kunnossa on kun kisat alkaa

----------


## rhubarb

Adri katsellut että tulee varmasti tarpeeksi teknistäkin. Toi ratahan näyttää kaiken kaikkiaan aika helpolta.

----------


## OJ

Jarjestajilla oli sitten mennyt sisu kaulaan tai joillain isoilla nimilla saamiska ryppyyn ja toi vinopenkka on muokattu helpommaksi. Olisihan se kurjaa kun joku no-name takarivin jantteri ajaisi ton patkan ja Wout laskisi peppumakea.

----------


## OJ

Boom näyttää miten ajetaan levennetty penkka https://twitter.com/pimbijl/status/824926445281619970

----------


## ratikka

Mistä tuon kisan voisi katsella?

----------


## duris

> Mistä tuon kisan voisi katsella?



ucichannel @ youtube

----------


## rhubarb

Ko. kanavalta itse asiassa juuri nyt alkaa junioreiden kisa, sitten kohta U23-naiset ja päivän päättää naisten elite. Huomenna sitten U23 ja miesten elite.

----------


## rhubarb

Ihan kuin päähesan kelveillä ajaisivat.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Liukkaan näkösiä olleet päivän kisat. Naisten kisassa jo yksi murtunut runko ja kovaa pannutusta. Vos näyttää vahvimmalta mutta näin alkuun Lechner saa teknisillä pätkillä kiinni, mutta eiköhän tuo väsy.

Edit: Noin se Lechner väsähti ja nyt on nopeus ja kokemus vastaan voima ja tekniikka eli Vos vs. Cant.

----------


## OJ

No voihan perkele mikä kisa! Cant ajoi aika täydellisen viimeisen puoli kierrosta ja sai sen näyttämään helpolta.

Olivat näköjään levittäneet multaa/hiekkaa/tms. teknisimpiin paikkoihin, mutta ainakin siinä penkassa näytti kuluneen läpi routaan asti.

Pitää vielä katsoa U23 naisten kisa kun tuli nukuttua pommiin ja missasin suoran lähetyksen.

----------


## duris

Huh! Olipas kisa naisilla. En muista milloin noin jännittävää viimeistä kierrosta olisi ollut....ehkä viimevuoden Koksjide Nys vs van Aert

----------


## J T K

Hienoa crossia naisilta ja ansaittu voitto!

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Undereiden perusteella edelleen liukasta mutta eri tavalla. Rata jotenkin oudosti rassaa ennakkosuosikkeja. Kaikki on mahdollista kun kaatuillaan ja rikotaan vaihtajia. Riippuu aika paljon osaamispaletista eikä ihan pelkistä wateista.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Noinkohan MvdP lähti pikkasen liika lujaa... Melkonen katapultti. Pauwels yleensä rankaisee loppukierroksilla, ja tuollainen alku lupaa hänelle hyvää.

Edit: Jaha, nyt MvdP:n välikuolema, ja Wout kirii kiinni.

----------


## OJ

Saa nähdä. Taitaa jäädä trilleri tänään näkemättä

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Kadenssista päättelen että MvdPa väsyttää.

----------


## OJ

Kadenssista päätellen VdP oli väsynyt Namurissa, kunnes katosi horisonttiin

----------


## Kare_Eskola

MvdP taas flätti! Voi perse.

----------


## TomTom

Kyllä ratkes siihen flättiin. Ellei sitten jotain...

----------


## buhvalo

Onpahan haastava rata ja erot sen mukaiset.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Flättijuhlahan tästä tulikin sulamisen myötä, mutta ei Woutille. Noissa Niels Albertin kellarista löytyneissä vihreissä Michelineissä joku taika...

Neljän kärki kuitenkin normaalien voimasuhteiden mukainen. Corne van Kesselin vitossija ensimmäinen yllätys, ja kyllähän Boros veti myös hyvin.

Cauheet erot.

----------


## paaton

> Kyllä ratkes siihen flättiin. Ellei sitten jotain...



Eikös kisa ratkennut tietoiseen riskiin ja ajovirheeseen ja siitä johtuvaan flattiin?

Aertin ajolinja yläkautta oli selkeästi hitaampi, mutta riski osua sladissa seinään oli pienempi. Tuohon seinäähän poelsin takarengas osui?

Edit: Eli aertillakin oli flatti, mutta hirveällä munkilla se sattui lähes varikon edessä.

----------


## CamoN

Koko viikonloppu siellä ajettiin sitä alempaa linjaa, eikä naisten elitessä tai miesten U23:ssa tullut rengasrikkoja kummemmin. Toki tekniikan kestävyyden kannalta rata hankaloitui koko ajan.

Ihan miten päin vaan, harmillista että noita sattui. Olisi ollut hienoa nähdä tuolta kärkikaksikolta samanlainen taisto viivalle kuin naisissa Kant vs. Vos.

----------


## EsaJ

Tompalla runko meni??

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Kyllähän sen tietää että kiveä puskee esiin kun pakkautunut routa ja jää sulaa mudaksi. Riskillä veti MvdP.

Tompalla emäputki poikki kuulemma tai ruoto tai jotain.

----------


## paaton

Joo, mutta minusta se rengas puhkesi tässä tapauksessa seinään törmätessä, tai voihan se tosiaan olla toisinkin päin, eli flatti tuli ensin ja poels osui sen vuoksi seinään...

----------


## OJ

Kärjen flättilaskuri


WvA 1
MvdP 4
Pauwels ~4 ehkä enemmän ehkä vähemmän
LvdH 6
VKessel 3
Sweeck 6
Vermeersch 8 + Takavaihtaja

Tähän lisäksi muiden rikot. Kun on pakko ajaa sikamatalilla paineilla ja radalla on kiveä mudassa, niin rengasrikkoja tulee vaikka olisi ajotekniikkajeesus.

Se vdP:n kumi oli kyllä puhki jo ennen alamäkeä.

----------


## TomTom

Veikkaan että noin olis päättynyt ilman sitä rengasrikkoakin. Sen verran puhditon oli vdp, kun sai uuden fillarin alle. Selostajan mukaan eroa oli 18 sekkaa silloin. Jos olisi ollut puhtia, niin olisi ainakin pitänyt vähän saada kiinni alkuun. Toki puoli kierrosta vanteella vie mehuja niin fyysisesti kuin henkisestikin.

----------


## OJ

WvA iski heti rengasrikon jälkeen ja rengasrikkokierros oli kisan nopein kierros. Ilman tota pahintarengasrikkoa olisi tullut tiukempi kisa.

----------


## kukavaa

Vihreet renkaat tilaukseen.

----------


## OJ

Luulis jossain suomalaisen pyörä- ja pienkonekaupan takavarastossa olevan hirveä läjä vihreitä misukoita. Jos kauppias raaskii kultaisista renkaistaan luopua, niin ostat koko varaston ja askartelet vihreitä kumeja joko Dugastin tai FMB:n tuubille.

----------


## buhvalo

Britit näemmä otti pojissa kolmoisvoiton surunauhat käsivarressa. Oliko tuo sitten mind over body. Tyyliä ja asennetta kuitenkin.

----------


## OJ

> Kärjen flättilaskuri
> 
> 
> WvA 1
> MvdP 4
> Pauwels ~4 ehkä enemmän ehkä vähemmän
> LvdH 7 (korjattu miehen oman päivityksen perusteella)
> VKessel 3
> Sweeck 6
> ...



Lisäksi, Boomilla 5 rengasrikkoa 

Ilmeisesti tuolla oli pätkiä missä oli kaivoksen läjitysjätettä ja terävät kivet nousivat pintaan roudan sulaessa. Ainakin jenkkien Jeremy Durrin kertoo,että ainakin 4 kumia meni kyljestä viiltäen puhki.

----------


## rhubarb

Aika lol noiden flättien kanssa, mutta toisaalta luulisi siinä kolmannen jälkeen ottaneen opikseen?

…

Päivän pelasti Pauwels jonka arvelin—tietenkin—ottavan kolmossijan!

----------


## OJ

Ei tossa tainnut oikein kukaan olla ihan varma mikä olisi ollut paras ratkaisu kun kovemmat paineet ei auttaneet. Joku custom-tuubi leveämmällä kumilla, kevlar sivuilla tms. olisi varmaan auttanut. Tai ehkä joku tuhdimpi sivujen pinnoite olisi voinut auttaa...vaikka tuubiliimaa pensselillä renkaiden sivuihin.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Nyt pitäs käydä varikkoalueen roskikset dyykkaamassa ja laittaa caffelateksilla ja tubeless-anjoviksilla ajoon hyviä tuubeja.

Luulis että Adri vdP ja muut ratavastaavat jotenkin ymmärtäisi että pinta on sirpaleista. Jälkiraporteista päätellen oudonpuoleiset kisat.

----------


## OJ

En tieda ottaako kukaan mitaan maaperanaytteita, mutten ihmettelisi jos jatkossa ottaisi. Tommonen useamman sadan kuskin crossikisa kaivaa melko syvan uran parhaille ajolinjoille ja sielta voi loytya vaikka mita yllareita.

----------


## k23435

Lennard Zinn:in analyysiä miksi Bielesissä miesten kisassa oli niin paljon flättejä

----------


## OJ

Melkoinen oletus, etta kuskit eivat kayta litkuja tai eivat pumpanneet lisaa ilmaa tuubeihinsa. Kuskit kuitenkin vaittavat ajaneensa kovemmilla paineilla pidon kustannuksella ja litkut renkaissa. Yksi tuttu kuski sanoi, etta normaalisti vastaavan tyyppisella radalla olisi ollut edessa 1,2 bar ja takana 1,3-1,4 bar. Bielesissa oli ollut edessa 1,4 ja takana 1,6 (20/23 psi).

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Krawatencrossin naisissa tänään epäammattimaista toimintaa, kun Verdonschot veti kirin tyttöystävälleen Kaptheijnsille, vaikka ovat eri seuroissa. Sitä en tiedä miten miesten puolella tällaiset ratkotaan.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jaa onkos se jo Superprestigen finaali... MvdP:llä ja WvA:lla tuttu otatus meneillään. Edellinen vetää jälkimmäistä karkuun tekniikalla, ja jälkimmäinen joutuu kirimään voimalla kantaan. Saapa nähdä taas.

----------


## EsaJ

Meeusen vaihtaa tallia VdP tallikaveriksi

http://m.nieuwsblad.be/cnt/dmf20170215_02733262

----------

